# DR. GREGER ANSWERS THE HARDEST ANTI-VEGAN QUESTIONS



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Enjoy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He talks a lot without saying anything, volume tapers off at the end of a lot of statements and seems to be real hesitant about what he wants to say. I had a very difficult time following the video.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> He talks a lot without saying anything, volume tapers off at the end of a lot of statements and seems to be real hesitant about what he wants to say. I had a very difficult time following the video.


I thought his answers were pretty clear. As far as appearing hesitant, I think that has more to do with his mannerisms when he speaks. The volume probably has more to do with the production quality of the video. With the difficulty following the video...perhaps adderall would be helpful, lol.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My daughter was a vegan for a few months. We looked things up together so that we both knew what she should be eating. THEN she became a vegetarian for a while, and then she started eating meat again.

In my opinion this gent is fair.

If folks are interested in veganism I would suggest that they talk to a nutritionist as he did not explain a couple of things that he really needed to talk about. Some vegans eat a very good diet but too many vegans make mistakes that could easily be avoided if they first did their homework.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

With all the info online, you probably don't need a nutritionist.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, if all of the info on-line was good info then I would agree with you. The problem that I see is that there is a huge amount of misinformation about veganism out there

I guess it all depends on whether or not you know the basics of nutrition so that you know when somebody is full of it. I had enough earlier classes to know the difference between a complete and an incomplete protein, and also enough background information to know that fat is a necessary food group, etc and so I could tell when a vegan was giving bad information. The thing is, I think that some of the vegans on youtube did not KNOW that they were giving out misinformation. 

To some extent we are what we eat. When I had to change my diet due to my diagnosis of diabetes I was sent to a nutritionist, and I benefited greatly from it. Well switching to vegan is just as big a change, and with the amount of misinformation about diet out there I think that having one appointment with a nutritionist would be wise.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have tried many times to watch one of his videos, but I can't. His voice is so annoying to me I can't even make it for 1 minute before I have to stop.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Great video. Thanks for posting it. I might add that Dr Greger is not a proponent of veganism. He is, however, a rock star (IMHO) for the whole food, plant-based lifestyle. His website has a plethora of information and videos that explain the benefits and "how-to's" of a WFPB lifestyle. (Don't miss out by letting his jewish, New York City accent get in your way of learning all kinds of powerful information, all based on scientific research).

https://nutritionfacts.org/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think the only vegans with something serious to worry are the "Bambi vegans" that try to continue eating SAD diet only minus any animal products. Whatever Americans do eat, they tend to not eat enough veggies. French fries and ketchup dont count. Despite what prez raygun said....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

*For what it is worth, amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Now there are some amino acids that your body CAN make but there are 9 essential amino acids that your body CANNOT make. And, so, we must all eat them. 

"Essential amino acids* cannot be made by the body. As a result, they must come from food. The 9 *essential amino acids* are: histidine, isoleucine, leucine, lysine, methionine, phenylalanine, threonine, tryptophan, and valine"

Now, all of the essential amino acids are found in every bite of meat, but plants are often short in one or more essential amino acids. So, vegans need to combine plants to make certain that they get all of the essential amino acids. A peanut butter sandwich i a classical example, as the essential amino acids that are not found in wheat ARE found in peanuts.

Some other combinations are found here: https://nutrition.org/protein-complementation/

An exerpt:
*"


FOOD.........ESSENTIAL AMINO ACID THAT IS LACKING..........foods that complement*
Beans.........Methionie................................................................Grains, nuts, seeds
Grains.........Lysine, threonine......................................................Legumes
Nuts/seeds...Lysine.....................................................................Legumes
Vegetables....Methionine..............................................................Grains, nuts, seeds
Corn............Tryptophan, lysine.....................................................Legumes
........................................................
Now, when you google essential amino acids you will probably get a long list of powders to buy. Feel free to ignore those. I do not know about you folks, but, a sandwich or a stir-fry is far more appealing than any scoop of powder.

Not eating meat is the easy part of eating a vegan diet.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It is my understanding that by just combining brown rice and beans, one will get all the essential amino acids that are necessary. It's no wonder why so many cultures serve rice and beans.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rice and beans is a classic. I suspect that is why they are always recommended to new preppers


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I eat basically vegan. I take vitamin B, D and iron supplements daily. Is working for me. I eat a lot of beans and rice in addition to all the vegetables. 

Look up the Seventh Day Adventists on Google - there are pockets of vegan Adventists living and active well into their 90s.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's no wonder why so many cultures serve rice and beans.


In my experience the cultures who serve rice and beans do so because they can't afford meat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> With the difficulty following the video...perhaps adderall would be helpful, lol.


Most likely. 
Probably a side effect of all that meat and cheese I've been eating.

I did a bit of research into a vegetarian diet back when my daughter was 5 and decided she could not eat meat. Trying to plan meals when one child won't eat meat and another won't eat anything grown in worm poop was extremely challenging.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Take a look at this: https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...-where-people-live-longer-and-happier/272798/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, at least the citizens SAY they live longer!

My 95 year old Father eats a lot of low-fat meats and fruit and Mexican food. He gives part of the credit for his long and healthy life to eating lots of chicken and fish and taking herbal supplements


----------

